# Flight deals from Mexico to UK



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi. My son is working in Mexico but would like to get home for Christmas. The cost of flights with taxes etc seems high. Can anyone suggest carriers/deals, please? Do they still do standby? Or am I showing my age???


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

cufcgr66 said:


> Hi. My son is working in Mexico but would like to get home for Christmas. The cost of flights with taxes etc seems high. Can anyone suggest carriers/deals, please? Do they still do standby? Or am I showing my age???


When is he looking to fly? What prices were you seeing? You may do better looking to get out of MX in early December or late November. Flights out of Mexico City direct to Europe are pricy around the holidays. (lots of rich Mexicans like to spend X-mas and New Years outside of the country)

I found quite a few round trip flights on Kayak for less than $1300 (Mexico City to London). Leaving late November and coming back in early January.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Cheap Volaris flights*



conorkilleen said:


> When is he looking to fly? What prices were you seeing? You may do better looking to get out of MX in early December or late November. Flights out of Mexico City direct to Europe are pricy around the holidays. (lots of rich Mexicans like to spend X-mas and New Years outside of the country)


We just bought 2 adult round trip tickets from Guadalajara to TJ for the middle of Nov. for $2,000 pesos each. .. $4,000 p for both of us round trip. I know Los Angeles has decent fares to Great Britain if booked ahead at times. A bus or mini bus from TJ to Los Angeles LAX airport used to cost about $150.00 US years ago, one way.

http://www.volaris.mx/Inicio.aspx


I checked the Volaris site and they have flights from Mexico City to LA return for as low as TOTAL: $4,557 pesos round trip.


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply!!
He was hoping to leave Dec 22nd and return Jan 20th because of work.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

What are his departure and arrival points? That may help in finding alternative connections, even separate flights, which can sometimes be cheaper at the cost of a bit more digging.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

The best prices I could find in a quick search for MX to London were about US$1300-$1400. I used a general search term on Google for "cheap international flights" and went from there. I also checked on Lufthansa from MX to Frankfort to London. ( I also checked Guadalajara and Puerta Vallarta to London)

If he can find a way to get somewhere in the US such as LA, or Dallas or Houston, TX, he might find better fares. (Even the bus from MX City to Texas might do it, but it would be a long painful trip). With the US economy in bad shape, probably more open seats on flights to the UK. I found a RT ticket on American Airlines from Dallas to London (20 Dec with return 03 Jan) for US$901.

The larger Mexican companies will typically shut down from the Friday before Christmas until about 07 January. For 2011, these dates will probably be Friday, 16 December and return to work on Monday, 09 January. If he can fly before or after these dates, or delay his trip until later in January, he might find a lot better deal. Sometimes in the past, I have resorted to flying on Christmas Day and/or New Year's Eve/Day and gotten better prices.

Tips for the future:
The rich MX people want to go somewhere else for their holidays, and the working class Latin Americans want to come "home" for Christmas. They typically book their cheap tickets waaay in advance if they have the money to so so (think May or June for Christmastime flights) so they get whatever cheap seats are available.


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Leaving Mexico City or as near as-no car and little money!! To anywhere in England but ideally north, though London no problem.


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, GringoCArlos, thanks for all that. Brilliant. Very kind. 
The best I can find is £822 with AER EUROPA through Opodo. There is also one via Las Vegas for £779.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2011)

Your location bar says France, so I also checked Air France from MX to Paris - lowest I found there was US$1370 for Sunday, 18 December with return 04 January. Also checked Cancun as sometimes charter companies have cheap seats from holiday destinations back to Europe, but no luck there.


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes but he wants to spend Christmas and New Year with mates in UK-and go to local derby game on Boxing Day- then come out to us. At 22 he has priorities!!


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

cufcgr66 said:


> Yes but he wants to spend Christmas and New Year with mates in UK-and go to local derby game on Boxing Day- then come out to us. At 22 he has priorities!!


you may have better luck trying to get a flight from Mexico City and just going direct with maybe one or two layovers. If you do find a cheaper flight from the USA, then you may eat up much of that savings with travel to the US and just plain old hassle of time wasting. If the delta between the costs savings and a direct flight from Mexico City is only 100-200 bucks, then to me its worth just flying out of Mexico City and spend a few more bucks not to deal with the hassle. Thats just me though.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

This is the best that I could find for less than $1299 USD:


Sun, Dec 18	Depart:	9:35 am	Mexico City, Mexico (MEX)
AeroMexico 686
1 stop 
Arrive:	5:55 am next day	London, United Kingdom (LHR)
United Airlines 958

Wed, Jan 4	Depart:	10:05 am	London, United Kingdom (LHR)
United Airlines 929
1 stop 
Arrive:	7:05 pm	Mexico City, Mexico (MEX)
AeroMexico 687


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for that. Will pass all your suggestions on and see what he can come up with.
Great response, people!!


----------



## cufcgr66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks again, everyone. 

He's fixed up: Mexico City to Heathrow return £561. Pretty good! Roll on January. Can't wait to see him!!

Have told him to get on here if he has any problems/questions in the future.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

cufcgr66 said:


> Thanks again, everyone.
> 
> He's fixed up: Mexico City to Heathrow return £561. Pretty good! Roll on January. Can't wait to see him!!
> 
> Have told him to get on here if he has any problems/questions in the future.


wow...awesome deal! Thats about $866 USD? Hell, I may go with him at that price! Room for one more?


----------

